# Learning Dutch



## CJ72 (Mar 6, 2011)

My partner and I currently live in Manchester,UK and are looking to take Dutch classes as we are looking to relocate to The Netherlands. Can we take classes whilst living in The Netherlands? Can anyone offer any advice.


----------



## ypomoni (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi CJ72! I have been living in Delft (close to the Hague) for the past 2.5 years. I know for a fact that every major city in the Netherlands has classes for foreigners wanting to learn Dutch. A lot of the people I work with have taken these courses and did reasonably well (I have a few friends who speak fluent Dutch after having done only a 6 month intensive course) however I myself never bothered with it because I have yet to meet a Dutch person who didn't have a very good command of the English language. I wish you and your partner the best of luck in the Netherlands!


----------



## CJ72 (Mar 6, 2011)

ypomoni said:


> Hi CJ72! I have been living in Delft (close to the Hague) for the past 2.5 years. I know for a fact that every major city in the Netherlands has classes for foreigners wanting to learn Dutch. A lot of the people I work with have taken these courses and did reasonably well (I have a few friends who speak fluent Dutch after having done only a 6 month intensive course) however I myself never bothered with it because I have yet to meet a Dutch person who didn't have a very good command of the English language. I wish you and your partner the best of luck in the Netherlands!


Hi ypomoni,

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated. It seems it's a good idea to concentrate on getting work and relocating and sort the language lessons when we get there. We're still looking at areas to settle.


----------



## Janset (May 18, 2011)

*dutch courses*

Hi,

I am going to start a Dutch course in June at the directdutch institute in the Hague.. There are a couple of options, not so many. 




CJ72 said:


> My partner and I currently live in Manchester,UK and are looking to take Dutch classes as we are looking to relocate to The Netherlands. Can we take classes whilst living in The Netherlands? Can anyone offer any advice.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I learnt Dutch for 3 years at evening school when I was living in Antwerp, Belgium. I really did enjoy it but as native Dutch speakers tend to speak excellent English you will find it difficult to practice without them switching to English. Just say you don't speak English with a poor East European accent and they will let you get by.
Try and learn the basics before you go, then you will be prepared and have time to settle in at your Dutch course. Also, read newspapers and watch the telly. Immerse yourself as much as possible. 
I have since learnt German and would say that although Dutch is easier to learn and harder to use, German is harder to learn but easier to use (not so many English speakers!)

Hope this helps. Enjoy the experience!


----------

